# BMW 535d F10 Facelift model - Awaiting Delivery



## Andrewh10 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi....

Just thought id share my excitement of new car arrival next week hopefully! It on its way into the UK as I type...

Having been a happy owner of a 335d coupe for the last few years (be really sorry when its gone!), time came to change and at the same time move up to a bigger 4 door saloon.

I've gone for the 535d F10 M Sport model Saloon 313 bhp 3.0 litre twin turbo. To add this is the new face lift model which has only just been released. Possibly one of the first few to arrive in the UK.

Counting down the days now.... Got some nice features on it too and a load of added extras....

Not sure if anyone else has a new facelift model 5 series saloon yet and can report good or bad there experience of it?

Can see me investing a load more money on some new cleaning goodies to keep her clean!

Thanks for reading.....


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats sounds fantastic and great choice of engine and the 8 speed auto is fantastic , I just took delivery of mt F31 330d M Sport EBII in May and love it, hope you get it soon I had to wait 3 months


----------



## Andrewh10 (Jul 24, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Congrats sounds fantastic and great choice of engine and the 8 speed auto is fantastic , I just took delivery of mt F31 330d M Sport EBII in May and love it, hope you get it soon I had to wait 3 months


Thanks..... Apparently it is arriving at dealer Thursday morning, they said it would be ready for collection Friday or Saturday

But hey until im in it I wont count on anything!

Hope your enjoying your 330d..... nice looking car...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Andrewh10 said:


> Thanks..... Apparently it is arriving at dealer Thursday morning, they said it would be ready for collection Friday or Saturday
> 
> But hey until im in it I wont count on anything!
> 
> Hope your enjoying your 330d..... nice looking car...


Couple of days for getting ready and PDI sounds right it this time of year and a few nice editions on the face lift I believe, enjoy I'm sure you will.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Lovely car  bet you can't wait!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new to arrive ride mate !


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice motor matey :thumb:


----------



## Andrewh10 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments all....

Only 2 days to go! 

The car is at the dealership and I've see a video that the dealer made of the car and posted to me. 

Very pleased and not even seen it in the flesh yet!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Andrewh10 said:


> Thanks for the kind comments all....
> 
> Only 2 days to go!
> 
> ...


where you based at Andrew , as Dealer making a video:lol: wish they had done that for me i was like a kid in sweet shop, i take it your not in scotland, please provide a review of your new motor especially the engine just watch out for the VAG doom merchants :lol: that may try to steal your thunder


----------



## Andrewh10 (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes I was also surprised....

Based in Wales, but I believe this is a dealer thing rolled out across Sytner BMW franchises using third party company called citnow http://www.citnow.com)

Received an email inviting me to review potentially important information, and upon clicking the link was presented with a nice personal video.

It showed my car as it had come off the vehicle transporter pre delivery inspection. So nice little tour of the exterior and interior etc

nice touch and adds to the excitement of collection looming.

Already coming from a 335d I know these engines are one of the best out there for performance/fuel efficient diesel engines. Amazing what they have managed to pull out of a diesel engine these days....

Will update once I get in it after Friday....


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Andrewh10 said:


> Yes I was also surprised....
> 
> Based in Wales, but I believe this is a dealer thing rolled out across Sytner BMW franchises using third party company called citnow http://www.citnow.com)
> 
> ...


Thanks that a good concept and will look forward to the update


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

How you enjoying the car Andrew? Any pictures?
I'm awaiting an F10 MSport LCI in the next couple of weeks (just been told it's been loaded onto the ship  ) , albeit the lower powered 520D.
I've gone for Carbon Black. Bought it through Sytner, so would be great if they do a pre-delivery video to whet the appetite.


----------



## STBlue (Jan 27, 2008)

Am looking at one of these myself, would be interested to know your comments so far.
I had a go in a 330d msport with the 19inch wheels and found the road noise was very loud.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

STBlue said:


> Am looking at one of these myself, would be interested to know your comments so far.
> I had a go in a 330d msport with the 19inch wheels and found the road noise was very loud.


what tyres was it running? , i have got used to mine and on some surfaces yes to noisy tbo hones but still love my F31 330d m sport with 19"


----------

